# At my wits end!!



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi! some of you may know me from the pregnancy forum, but I have posted on here today as i'm having no end of trouble with my pump infusion sites.
I have been using the Animas 2020 pump with the inset II size 6mm infusion sets for nearly a year now. I'm now 31 weeks pregnant with quite a large bump - I mention this as I used to site my infusion set in my abdomen, but recently on a number of occasions I have found it to be leaking from the site and this recently caused me to be admitted with borderline DKA! 
I was advised to try a size 9mm cannula and site it in my thighs which I have been doing for the last week but i'm finding this difficult aswell as it catches on my clothes and last night in my sleep it dislodged completely and I woke to find the cannula attached to the mattress inseatd of me!! (luckily it can't have been dislodged for long as my BM was fine) I'm so fed up 
I was just wondering if any of you have any tips on where else I can place it as I don't want to have go back to MDI if I can help it. Thanks


----------



## randomange (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Strawberrygirl, sorry to hear you're having such problems!  

I normally use the 6 mm Inset II , and I use this on my stomach and my thighs - I agree I catch it more when it's on my thigh!  I also use my sides and just round towards my back - the 'love handles' area, and that's probably my favourite place as it's out of the way and I very rarely catch it there. I know some people use their backside, but I've never been able to get a site there that's comfortable and I always end up taking them out, and another suggestion is to use the backs of your arms, although I haven't tried this myself.

Have you tried contacting Animas and asking them to send you out some different sets to try?  I got some Inset 30s from them a couple of days ago and I've been trying them.  This is the angled set, and one of the advantages for you might be that you can actually see the canula, so you know that's it's in properly, and the bit that sticks the set to your skin is bigger, so it might be harder to pull off.  I just called Animas up, and they were quite happy to send some out to me.


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 20, 2010)

randomange said:


> Hi Strawberrygirl, sorry to hear you're having such problems!
> 
> I normally use the 6 mm Inset II , and I use this on my stomach and my thighs - I agree I catch it more when it's on my thigh!  I also use my sides and just round towards my back - the 'love handles' area, and that's probably my favourite place as it's out of the way and I very rarely catch it there. I know some people use their backside, but I've never been able to get a site there that's comfortable and I always end up taking them out, and another suggestion is to use the backs of your arms, although I haven't tried this myself.
> 
> Have you tried contacting Animas and asking them to send you out some different sets to try?  I got some Inset 30s from them a couple of days ago and I've been trying them.  This is the angled set, and one of the advantages for you might be that you can actually see the canula, so you know that's it's in properly, and the bit that sticks the set to your skin is bigger, so it might be harder to pull off.  I just called Animas up, and they were quite happy to send some out to me.



Thanks, I think I will have a go at putting it towards my back - I was a bit wary of placing it there incase it hurt but I'm willing to give it a go


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 20, 2010)

I would try taping it for extra security you can get a tape called MEFIX on prescription, just tape over canular, and perhaps tape the tubing down near the infusion patch..

There also a spray that you can get to spray onto the skin that helps with adhesion but I can't think what is called at the moment...   And this is also available of prescription

But do give Animas a phone has they will have more information about the spray..


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had difficulty with the Medtronic equivalent of them. What I found best for me is the Silhouette (if I recall rightly the Animas equivalent is called a Comfort set.) That's because they've got more adhesive on them. I've found that my lower back is place where they don't come out. However that does precipitate back ache for me. Perhpas you could try your arms? 

Tom


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 20, 2010)

They spray that I was thinking about is cavilon, it's not the best.  The better one is skin tac, but sadly this isn't available on prescription but the manufacturers do send free samples of it..

So perhaps getting a couple of friends to ask for samples, will get you through your pregnancy until you can return to your normal infusion site location!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 20, 2010)

I find the place place for mine is to the side of my belly , or love handles if you have any . Have you tried this ?


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm now using my lower back area and so far no leaks. There isn't much fat there so it is a bit uncomfortable, especially when I try to sleep at night but at least it's staying put. I have considerd my arm but for some reason this freaks me out  doesn't the tubing get in the way? Also my Husband is a nurse, so I will get him to get some extra dressings for me to see if that helps.


----------



## Cate (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was PG I still used my stomach, just the edge bits around my bump rather than on top of it, where the skin wasn't pulled so tight, if that makes sense?  I inserted the sets anywhere from just below my rib cage downwards.

Glad you've found a way that works for now!


----------



## Liz! (Jan 6, 2011)

i use my thighs all the time, the outer thigh is not good for getting knocked, but the inner thigh seems to work very well for me. I also use a medtronic 'sof set' and it seems good at staying in as there is not a lot to knock out, and there is tape on top as well as underneath.


----------



## Viki (Jan 6, 2011)

Im also an animas pumper and I recently switched to the 30 degree cannulas after finding it so uncomfortale and painful to use the 90 degree ones. 

 - I find them less painful so can use less fatty sites than normal
 - as said before you can see where it enters your skin so if you havent gone in right its more easy to see early rather than find yourself in the 20s a few hours down the line
 - The sticky bit is slightly bigger so holds well (although ive never had a problem in this area, frequently with standing catching on door handles etc )

Animas sent me a whole box of the 30s just to play, with along with my normal 90 degree ones, when I mentioned on the phone that I was having trouble.

The whole pregnancy thing worries me because I rely quite heavily on my stomach and never would have coped on the 90 degree ones because of the pain. The new insertion kits have meant i can go much higher up and lower down where as I was quite restricted before so I think id probably be ok now. 

The "love handle" area, (for want of a better description!) is my second favourite for comfort but you do have to remember where your trouser waistband sit (particularly in jeans I find) and also not to put your thumb through the tubing and yank it when taking them down to have wee!! 

Never been brave enough to try arms and always thought the tubing would be quite uncomfortable between thing and bra which is where I wear it.

Ive always found Animas brilliant at being flexible in situations like this. Im sure if you gave them a call theyd be happy to help you find the right ones for you.


----------

